# Schonmal in Collioure gefischt (Côte Vermeille, Mittelmeer/Südfrankreich)?



## saturdaymorning (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Leuts,

wir fahren demnächst nach Collioure in Südfrankreich, liegt direkt am Mittelmeer - wißt Ihr, auf was man dort fischen kann und womit? Wäre für Eure Vorschläge sehr dankbar.

LG
B the Bee


----------

